# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  O meu aqua com 1 ano de vida

## Marco Macae

Boas,

Há algum tempo que não posto, mas depois de fazer um video comemorativo do primeiro aniversário, decidi colocá-lo para quem estiver interessado em vê-lo e comentá-lo.

A anémona parece agora de boa saúde, o casal de palhaços cada vez mais apaixonados, a lourinha que chegou há um mês feliz da vida e os 4 cardinais da criação do amigo antónio afonso vão de vento em popa e cada vez maiores. Não consigo ainda é distinguir machos/femeas nem eles se definiram.

Aqui vai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEECri9cEig

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Marco boa noite
Parabéns pelo aspecto que aparenta até parece ter mais de um ano está limpido estável e bem cuidado, que belos peixes, a anémona ainda é maior que a minha.
Pois é para o ano quando for á Madeira tenho de ir aí fazer uma visita.
um grnade abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Está Muito bom .. os meus parabéns ..

Abraço

----------


## Marco Macae

Boas,

Se tiverem interesse em seguir a minha primeira tentativa de criação de palhaços, bem como dar alguma dica ou sugestão, poderão seguir aqui, obrigado:

http://recife.pt/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=544

----------


## Marco Macae

Boas,

Se estiverem interessados em seguir a minha primeira tentativa de criação caseira de palhaços, podem visitar a pagina em baixo , dando dicas sugestões, etc, Obrigado

http://recife.pt/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=544

----------


## Vieira Antonio

Muito bom,,
E boa sorte amigo ,..

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Marco boa tarde
parabéns, é uma maravilha ver a dedicação que alguns de nós demonstram pela reprodução em aquários.
ainda não foi este ano que consegui ir á Madeira mas, está prometida uma visita assim que conseguir viajar.
um abraço
boa continuação

----------


## Marco Macae

Obrigado pelas vossas palavras simpaticas.

Amigo António Afonso, quando cá vier faço questão que me faça uma visita. O meu casal de cardinais é que não ha maneira, pois o macho fica com ovos na boca e passadas 48 horas, ou cospe ou não sei, mas fica sem eles...

De qualquer forma a ideia neste momento é a criação dos palhaços, que fazem hoje 16 dias e estão impecáveis.
 No youtube tenho diversos videos o meu username é Macalfi

Ab

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Marco 
acabei agora de ver os vários vídeos no youtube, de facto são fantásticos, parabéns pela dedicação, é muito gratificante ver a quantidade de jovens abraçados a este hobby e com qualidade
um abraço

----------


## Marco Macae

Mais um video, este agora da transferência dos meninos, e caros amigos que grande surpresa ao contá-los ontem: Afinal não eram cerca de 120 mas sim 212!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=MfoAfuuUPIA

----------


## AntónioAfonso

é maravilhoso...
que bela sensação.

----------


## Marco Macae

Video das 6 semanas, completadas hoje:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Marco boa tarde
mas que espectáculo, dou por mim com inveja (no bom sentido) que maravilha
um abraço

----------

